# Dangers of buying used 722?



## rosterha (Apr 22, 2012)

I'm lookoing at buying a used 722 vs leasing from dish to avoid a new contract. What do I need to watchout for?


----------



## Wire Nut (Apr 6, 2012)

It might not work, it may be linked to another customer, and you will still have to pay a $199 activation fee. Bonus is you will not need a contract, but being a pay-in-advance customer comes with second-class treatment in my experience. Get the receiver ID number (R01...) and smart card (S19...), run these by dish before buying to make sure it's legit.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Agree with most of what Wire Nut said... but what $199 activation fee are you talking about?


----------



## Jim148 (Jun 22, 2004)

Several years back I bought a pair of 811s used. Given the cost of the receivers and the money back when I sold them vs, the money not spent on leasing, it was about a wash. Your motivation for buying used might be different, however. Anyway, I am back to leasing, at least for now.


----------



## Wire Nut (Apr 6, 2012)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Agree with most of what Wire Nut said... but what $199 activation fee are you talking about?


Flex activation fee- It looks like rosterha already has an account so in this case it would not be an issue.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Wire Nut said:


> Flex activation fee- It looks like rosterha already has an account so in this case it would not be an issue.


Thanks for the follow-up... I am not familiar with the flex-accounts. That's pretty steep especially for someone to have to pay after they buy a receiver. There would be zero reason to buy your own receiver for a flex-account if that's the case.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

For new accounts:

With a FlexTV account, there would be an activation fee, and an upfront fee to get a receiver from us. We would also schedule an install for you.

For Activation Only, you purchase and install everything on your own. No activation fee on this, just the payment for your first month of service.

For existing accounts, if you plan on purchasing a receiver, be sure to have the Receiver number checked (R00) before you buy it. If the receiver you buy is leased, or on an account that has a balance, we would not be able to transfer it.

If the receiver is eligible, we can simply activate it for you. We can also schedule it to be installed for you if needed.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Thanks for the info, Matt... That sounds a lot more reasonable to me.


----------



## Ernie333 (Mar 18, 2014)

Matt wrote: "For Activation Only, you purchase and install everything on your own. No activation fee on this, just the payment for your first month of service."

I have a previously activated, now de-activate 722k. Can I get dish to activate it now with only first month's fee?

Thank you,
Ernie


----------



## Mike.H_DISHNetwork (Feb 1, 2011)

Ernie,

Will this be on an existing account or did you want to build a new account? 

If we will be restarting an old account, we can add the 722k you have and the programming you want to get your services back.

Thanks


----------

